# Is entering into a legal civil partnership possible during visit visa in Ontario



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello folks, 

I and my Canadian mate are considering to form a civil partnership during my first visit in Ontario. Is it legally possible and feasible? I'll be on my visit visa and have to return back to my home country after 90 days of my visit as per visit visa though.

My partner is suggesting me , I could stay longer and wont have to go back to my country of residence should we enter into a civil partnership legally and he says there may be an option to extend my visit visa or turn that into spousal visa etc..........

Would we have any option for me to extend my visit visa?

Any suggestion would be so much appreciated as we both are not clear about that.

Many thanks in advance,
Cheers,
Sau.


----------

